# Cant get RAM to run at 1600MHz on AM3 or AM3+ system WTF??



## Melvis (Mar 11, 2012)

OK this has got to the point where i neeed some help from you guys, i cant seem to get my main rig and my m8s new rig to run its 1600MHz Memory at 1600MHz (factory clocks) Both system BIOS's are fully up to date, every thing is at factory clocks so no over clocking on either rig, and we both have Corsair (one Vengence one Dominator) memory that is 1600MHz and on both system i cant get them to run at that clocks without BSOD's or some weird errors, its pissing me off  Either rig will run at 1333MHz with out a problem, and im also setting the volts to what the specs say for the RAM

So if anyone can give me some ideas or heads up on what i might need to do or doing wrong would be great!!

My specs are on the side there< and my m8s rig is a AMD FX 8120, GA-990FXA-D3 mobo, GTX 295, and the Corsair 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 RAM.


----------



## Bundy (Mar 11, 2012)

Use memtest and work out for yourself what the real RAM specs are, e.g. speed vs volts. Only need to use test 5 for about 10 min, then move on. That will give you a rough idea where you are at.

To do the memtest, you need to do the following.
1. limit CPU speed with the multiplier to a known stable clock.
2. Pick a test range of voltages, typically stock,maximum, and half way between.
3. For each voltage, run memtest at increasing frequencies until it fails.

Once you have done the aboce tests, always keep your RAM well below it's failure levels and it will never go wrong for you.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 11, 2012)

Both are brand new sets of RAM, both are Corsair (one Dominator one Vengence) Both run at 1600MHz, Vengence is 9-9-9-24 timings with 1.5volts, Dominator is at 8-8-8-24 timings at 1.65Volts, neither will run at those factory settings period.

On my system i used to run at those speeds for 1.5yrs with out a problem, then i started getting BSOD's all the time, ran memtest found errors, set back under warranty, got new sticks, same problems still, and to my surprise same issues with my m8s brand new rig :S


----------



## Bundy (Mar 11, 2012)

I understand your concern, and maybe the RAM is fine, but there is a lot of troubleshooting you can do to isolate the problem.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2012)

1600MHz isnt a stock setting, so you have to manually set RAM timings and voltages, and possibly adjust your NB voltages too.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> 1600MHz isnt a stock setting, so you have to manually set RAM timings and voltages, and possibly adjust your NB voltages too.



I agree, a little more NB voltage might help stabilize your IMC. I would verify that the timing are properly set and if you're still having trouble, I would over-clock the bus speed and drop the multiplier to get your NB to native run 1600, which shouldn't be too hard for an AM3/AM3+ setup, but since the Phenom II doesn't run 1600 stock, you may find yourself over-clocking to achieve those kinds of speeds.

Could you take some pictures of your BIOS with the timings, voltages, and clocks that you're system is set at? It might give us a better idea what needs to be tweaked.

Best of luck and cheers!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2012)

Hate to wish it on you, but maybe your 965 is starting to show its age and failing..... although working at where it needs to be, at 1333 where it's native dram speeds are supposed to be.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hate to wish it on you, but maybe your 965 is starting to show its age and failing..... although working at where it needs to be, at 1333 where it's native dram speeds are supposed to be.



I thought he said he had 8120, then realized it awsa another PC and also, sounds to me like the OP need a BIOS update/Downgrade.

965 doesn't actually support 1600 MHz, it's 1333 max. You probably need to increase HTT to get 1600, common issue, actually.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> 1600MHz isnt a stock setting, so you have to manually set RAM timings and voltages, and possibly adjust your NB voltages too.



Well it is for the RAM i mean, and both motherboards can handle well over this speed. Yes i realize i have to set it manually and thats what i do, i manually set the timings and the volts and the speed as it says on the RAM to run at, and thats when the computer says NO.



Aquinus said:


> I agree, a little more NB voltage might help stabilize your IMC. I would verify that the timing are properly set and if you're still having trouble, I would over-clock the bus speed and drop the multiplier to get your NB to native run 1600, which shouldn't be too hard for an AM3/AM3+ setup, but since the Phenom II doesn't run 1600 stock, you may find yourself over-clocking to achieve those kinds of speeds.
> 
> Could you take some pictures of your BIOS with the timings, voltages, and clocks that you're system is set at? It might give us a better idea what needs to be tweaked.
> 
> Best of luck and cheers!



Ok well thanks for that, thats what i was wanting to hear so i can play around with it and see if i can get them stable. I will take some photos at some stage of the BIOS with the settings im doing to give you an idea.



cadaveca said:


> I thought he said he had 8120, then realized it awsa another PC and also, sounds to me like the OP need a BIOS update/Downgrade.
> 
> 965 doesn't actually support 1600 MHz, it's 1333 max. You probably need to increase HTT to get 1600, common issue, actually.



Both BIOS's are fully up to date, and i have tried 3-4 different BIOS's in my rig and it has made a difference but not enough to keep it stable.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Well it is for the RAM i mean, and both motherboards can handle well over this speed. Yes i realize i have to set it manually and thats what i do, i manually set the timings and the volts and the speed as it says on the RAM to run at, and thats when the computer says NO.



The motherboard doesn't control the memory, the CPU does. So it's up to the CPU to handle it.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The motherboard doesn't control the memory, the CPU does. So it's up to the CPU to handle it.



Well does a Phenom II 965 and a FX 8120 handle 1600MHz memory? at all stock clocks?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Well does a Phenom II 965 and a FX 8120 handle 1600MHz memory? at all stock clocks?



The 8120 does, the 965 doesn't. Also it does sort of depend on the motherboard. The CPU drives the memory but the motherboard has to support it if you want it to work out of the box.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The 8120 does, the 965 doesn't.



Well the 8120 system says NO wont even let me boot at those stock clocks period, resets its self back to 1333MHz before it even posts.

and my 965 used to run at this speed with out an issue for over a yr, now it just BSOD's all over the place, i dont get it why they bother having mobos to support this ram when they cant even run at stock clocks for it


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Well the 8120 system says NO wont even let me boot at those stock clocks period, resets its self back to 1333MHz before it even posts.
> 
> and my 965 used to run at this speed with out an issue for over a yr, now it just BSOD's all over the place, i dont get it why they bother having mobos to support this ram when they cant even run at stock clocks for it



Are you using the motherboard in your system specs?
The GA-870A-UD3 AM3?

Edit: If you are, NewEgg says this (it says it for 1866, but I think it means anything over 1333 as that is the last highest listed.)
DDR3 1866(OC)/1333/1066
*To reach DDR3 1866MHz or above, you must install two memory modules and install them in the DDR3_3 and DDR3_4 memory sockets.

Are they in the right dimm slots?


----------



## Melvis (Mar 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Are you using the motherboard in your system specs?
> The GA-870A-UD3 AM3?
> 
> Edit: If you are, NewEgg says this (it says it for 1866, but I think it means anything over 1333 as that is the last highest listed.)
> ...



Hmm your right, how did i miss that? i swear it supported 1600  

all 4 slots are taken up as ive got 8GB RAM installed now, will that make a difference?

So will my system run fine if i was running 1866MHz RAM at 1.5 volts then?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Hmm your right, how did i miss that? i swear it supported 1600
> 
> all 4 slots are taken up as ive got 8GB RAM installed now, will that make a difference?
> 
> So will my system run fine if i was running 1866MHz RAM at 1.5 volts then?



all four slots means you likely wont get it. that adds even more stress onto the IMC.

anything after 1333 is not officially supported, they're just saying it can be OC'd that high if all your hardware can handle it. with four sticks and an older CPU, you're in a worst case scenario.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 12, 2012)

you might have to get 2x4gb modules if you want that speed with that cpu


----------



## Inceptor (Mar 12, 2012)

I ran with 4x4Gb Vengeance with a 945, no problem, but if that 965 is an older production unit... not sure.
The 1600 mhz rating is what it CAN run at, but it will default to 1333.  Like Mussels said, you have to manually adjust it in your BIOS.  Give CPU NB a voltage bump.  If the IMC of that 965 can handle it, that's all you have to do.  As for your Northbridge speed:

(RAM mhz/2) x 3 = Optimum NB speed for maxing out your RAM performance.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll have to remember that when I finally get a decent mobo and O/C the current cpu i have now.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 12, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> you might have to get 2x4gb modules if you want that speed with that cpu



Yea i was thinking that, will this > http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19629 work you think?



Inceptor said:


> I ran with 4x4Gb Vengeance with a 945, no problem, but if that 965 is an older production unit... not sure.
> The 1600 mhz rating is what it CAN run at, but it will default to 1333.  Like Mussels said, you have to manually adjust it in your BIOS.  Give CPU NB a voltage bump.  If the IMC of that 965 can handle it, that's all you have to do.  As for your Northbridge speed:
> 
> (RAM mhz/2) x 3 = Optimum NB speed for maxing out your RAM performance.



Naa this 965 is the latest the C3 stepping i think it is? 

What voltage would you recommend? for the CPU NB?


----------



## Goodman (Mar 12, 2012)

I can run my ram at over 1600 more like 1740 with my 925 but that with a smaller overclock (CPU) a lower NB clock & loose timings

If you don't overclock then all you have to do is once in Bios press CTRL+F1 & then go in to M.I.T. & up one step your Ram clock (memory clock) from 6.66 to 8.00 & increase you Ram voltage to 1.6-1.650v that's should do it

But ill tell you right now that getting higher clock doesn't make your ram run faster although i can run mine at little bit over 1740 it is not as fast as i am run it now at 1418 with tighter timing & much higher NB clock which makes all the difference in the world benchmarks wise & as for windows/software it respond/open a little bit faster but nothing major

EDIT: 





Mussels said:


> all four slots means you likely wont get it. that adds even more stress onto the IMC.



Mussels got a good point there but you should still be able to get the 1600 or more but you may have to use the 2T command & a little bit more volts


----------



## Melvis (Mar 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> all four slots means you likely wont get it. that adds even more stress onto the IMC.
> 
> anything after 1333 is not officially supported, they're just saying it can be OC'd that high if all your hardware can handle it. with four sticks and an older CPU, you're in a worst case scenario.



Ive gone back to two slots (4GB) and still no go.

I never had any of these problems with DDR1 and DDR2 



Goodman said:


> If you don't overclock then all you have to do is once in Bios press CTRL+F1 & then go in to M.I.T. & up one step your Ram clock (memory clock) from 6.66 to 8.00 & increase you Ram voltage to 1.6-1.650v that's should do it



Thats exactly what ive been doing, and i just get BSOD's.



Goodman said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Mussels got a good point there but you should still be able to get the 1600 or more but you may have to use the 2T command & a little bit more volts?



Went back to 2T and upped the NB volts a bit, still no good, but i have no idea how far to go with it to be honest?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2012)

you might need to change all the secondary timings, too. on my board once i go looking deep into the memory settings it shows me auto vs SPD, and often the auto settings are tighter/designed for 1333. i had to manually set them to the looser values of the two for 1600 to work for me.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 12, 2012)

Ill take a pic of my current settings in the BIOS and you can tell me what has to be changed?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/p1000635w.jpg/


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Ill take a pic of my current settings in the BIOS and you can tell me what has to be changed?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/p1000635w.jpg/



I would try T2 @ 9-9-9-26 instead of T1-8-8-8-24.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I would try T2 @ 9-9-9-26 instead of T1-8-8-8-24.



Ok ill try that at 1600MHz? as these settings at the moment are rock solid for 1333MHz, and ill up the volts to 1.66v ?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Ok ill try that at 1600MHz? as these settings at the moment are rock solid for 1333MHz, and ill up the volts to 1.66v ?



You're going to need to over-clock, there is no getting around that. I would drop your CPU multi, increase your NB/VTT voltage, and increase you vcore as needed and slowly increase your systems bus or htt/nb link speed. You're not going to hit 1600 just by setting a couple bios settings. You really need to learn how to over-clock your system if you want to hit 1600 on the 965.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2012)

Here, use this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161605


----------



## Goodman (Mar 12, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Thats exactly what ive been doing, and i just get BSOD's.
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to 2T and upped the NB volts a bit, still no good, but i have no idea how far to go with it to be honest?




If all fails try loading Bios default or Optimum & change only what i wrote about the Ram & timing 9-9-9-24


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

I run my corsair vengeance 1600c9 2x4gb kit @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-41-T2 1.5v without issue tho it had to be manually set to this.
Im pretty sure it wont run at 1600 without an am3+ cpu also there are usualy 2 NB voltage adjustments you want to up CPU NB VID by +.125 max


----------



## Goodman (Mar 12, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> I run my corsair vengeance 1600c9 2x4gb kit @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-41-T2 1.5v without issue tho it had to be manually set to this.
> Im pretty sure it wont run at 1600 without an am3+ cpu also there are usualy 2 NB voltage adjustments you want to up CPU NB VID by +.125 max



PII can take 1.450v on the NB without problem & the max would be 1.550v with good cooling

Anyhow the biggest problem is that he's using 4 stick of ram & that would make it more difficult specially if the ram's are not the same brand or timing/speed?

@ Melvis are your Ram all the same make & speed?
Also if you can run your ram @ 1333 with timing 8-8-8-24 that would be as fast as 1600 with 9-9-9-24 you wont see any difference

Tight timing over speed any days 

You can run some benchmarks like MaxxMem2 & you'll see that timing & higher NB clock is better over speed


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2012)

Goodman said:


> PII can take 1.450v on the NB without problem & the max would be 1.550v with good cooling
> 
> Anyhow the biggest problem is that he's using 4 stick of ram & that would make it more difficult specially if the ram's are not the same brand or timing/speed?
> 
> ...



Higher NB/Bus Speeds also increases the Phenom II's L3 cache speed.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 14, 2012)

Still wish i knew why i could run this RAM at the speed and timings and volts it says it can run at with this CPU for a good 1.5yrs without an issue 

@Goodman, Yes the RAM im using is all the same make, and speed etc etc, and yea i do agree with you there, tighter timings is better then speed


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 14, 2012)

My bros machine runs 4GBx2 1600MHz just fine and its a AsRock 970 Extreme 4 with a PHII X2 555 BE unlocked to B55/955 Spec.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> My bros machine runs 4GBx2 1600MHz just fine and its a AsRock 970 Extreme 4 with a PHII X2 555 BE unlocked to B55/955 Spec.



Yea same with my m8s rig, it runs a stock 955 and i put basically the same RAM in it and clocked it to 1600MHz and it runs fine, also my Phenom X6 rig< ive got it clocked up to 1600MHz and it also runs with out an issues, so i gotta have some sort of problem or it might be all couse my mobo doesnt support 1600MHz


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 16, 2012)

Melvis said:


> it might be all couse my mobo doesnt support 1600MHz



I would say that is the reason, but over-clocking from 1333 to 1600 should be do-able with your CPU. Or even just over-clocking the NB/HTT by itself could even do it. It's not an impossibly un-obtainable goal, it is very realistic if you start tweaking and OC'ing.


----------

